# Where?????



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

WHERE??? is the best place to buy plants on the net for price?
THanks


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

anybody???


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com i guess, i have bought some there...


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

try here


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

liveaquaria.com


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I checked a few places but always found shipping to be kind of high.


----------

